# Another real stupid move



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

All right, here is another one from my archives; back when I was young and dumb and........:blink: 
This is same as last picture, circa mid-80's or so. Installing a border in a stairwell, about 17 ft up. I doubt OSHA would approve this rigging. 
I reckon the foreman at right pretty much sums it all up.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

At least you had the stairs covered so you wouldn't get blood all over the HO's nice carpet.:notworthy :notworthy


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Looks like that forman was just 'protecting' your fall, - - in a DEVIOUS sort of way . . . :laughing:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Sweet!

Bob


----------



## RobertF (Jan 20, 2006)

I totally dig the leveler.


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

You should have put a paten on that then warner would be paying you for the stablizing ladder they have out.


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

[email protected]&R said:


> You should have put a paten on that then warner would be paying you for the stablizing ladder they have out.


:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## durham (Apr 17, 2006)

can I borrow your ladder next weekend? Do I need to rent the clamp seperately?


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Is that your company safety manual on the second step?


----------



## Safety-Guy (Mar 10, 2006)

Saw that done many times in the past,, The things that we do for the sake of "getting the job done" Good thing we have all grown to fear these things, but some never learn


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

I know this is old but do still have the pic?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Right here...........


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

lol.


----------



## ProSide (Oct 24, 2006)

*lol*

I have done that before with duct tape on a roof with a stretch plank on the ladder with ladder jacks.....dumb


----------

